# TORONTO - "Pet Fun Fest" this wkd -Feb 13 & 14



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I just stumbled across an indoor dog-friendly event happening in Toronto, ON this coming weekend. http://www.petfunfest.ca/

Happening at Downsview Park, this is from the website:

Pet Fun Fest and Adopt A Pet-a-thon, a groundbreaking public event bringing together animal lovers and pet welfare communities for a tail-wagging and illuminating experience.​Meet and learn about small pets (guinea pigs, rats, rabbits, ferrets, etc.), cats and dogs of different sizes, shapes and colours, all waiting for someone with a big heart to bring them home. 
*Also featured:* Guest speakers, demos, seminars, vendors and “speed-dating” sessions. PLUS - with an eye on the Guinness Book – there’ll be an attempt at the Canadian record for the largest simultaneous mass “Stay,” with some 200 dogs.
*ADMISSION:* Both ends of the leash are invited to the FIRST indoor pet show that allows dogs, a must-go event for all pet lovers. ​$5.00 per human | $2.00 per dog | $15.00 per family
(Family maximum: 6 humans, dogs) Note: Each dog must have one handler.
Advance online tickets $3.00: www.petfunfest.ca/tickets
*Show Hours :: Sat. Feb. 13 -10:00 am to 6:00 pm :: Sun. Feb. 14 -10:00 am to 5:00 pm*
*50% of ticket sales at the gate will be donated to:*
*Helping Homeless Pets *(www.helpinghomelesspets.com)charitable organization No. 84972 2954 RR0001

​​


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

You going to go check it out Steph? I'll mention it to Will. Maybe for Sunday?


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeah I think we'd be up to check it out. I'll check with Jay later today. He flies to England at 6am Monday morning for work so as long as he's on track with packing and stuff we should be good.


----------



## chloe920 (Apr 5, 2009)

we are thinking of bringing Chloe and the boys..maybe on Sunday!

L.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Luci said:


> You going to go check it out Steph? I'll mention it to Will. Maybe for Sunday?


I finally got an answer out of Jay and yep we'll be heading down, we will leave our place at 10:30 (which really means we will realistically leave at 11 ... you know us!)

Chloe920 it would be nice to meet you if you make it! I'll be sure to stop every golden we see to ask what their name is


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

I saw all the signage for it today when I was at The Hangar for my soccer game....tempting! Maybe next year!


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

I wish i would have seen this thread earlier, Jaxson would have loved it.. Next year I will look for it.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

We had a good time, although we were expecting it to be a lot bigger than it was. There were many rescue groups (westie, border collie, boston terrier, great dane, beagle, pomeranian & small breed, etc.. everything but the Golden Rescue), a photographer, groomer, and only a small handful of vendors selling dog accessories (which we were hoping for more of). Maybe... 50 booths in total. 

The demonstration (agility) was interesting but the ring was much too small to accommodate the number of people and dogs that wanted to watch! There were some friendly dogs though and Molson took the time to make sure that he said hello to EVERY dog there!  

We met up with *Luci*, *Mad's Mom*, and also got to meet *Chloe920* and it was still a nice way to spend the afternoon.


----------



## chloe920 (Apr 5, 2009)

yeah, Steph, we felt the same way. I also thought that it was strange to have the area cut in half, since it was difficult to walk up and down the isle with so many dogs on leashes of varying lengths and everyone to pass easily. There weren't as many booths as I thought there were going to be, and most of the stuff seemed to be geared for small dogs...but that being said, Chloe had a blast meeting so many dogs all at once....it was also an invaluable training experience for her. She did learn to greet other dogs without loosing her mind and let people pet her without jumping up. 

So I'd call that day a success!

Since it was the first year that they held it, I'd be interested to see how it will be done next year.

It was great meeting you yesterday...hopefully Molson and Chloe can get together for a good playdate soon!

L.


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

It was great to see you guys this weekend at the pet fest! Molson drew everyone over and then they realized there were two good lookin' pups there!

We felt the same way. Disappointed that there weren't more fun vendors too, but glad Lucy had the socialization opportunity. We were talking about maybe checking out the one in London that you were talking about. I think that would be fun!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Luci said:


> It was great to see you guys this weekend at the pet fest! Molson drew everyone over and then they realized there were two good lookin' pups there!


lol! I think Lucy did a pretty good job herself of drawing tons of attention in from the puppy lovers there! "Oooooh look at the baby!". 



> We were talking about maybe checking out the one in London that you were talking about. I think that would be fun!


I just checked the website for Pawlooza (http://www.pawlooza.com/) and it says August 21st, 2010. We had a great time at that one last year, hopefully we'll be able to make it this year too! Maybe Molson will even be one of the dogs demo-ing the Dock Dogs event this time!


----------

